# question about boat/trailer



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey guys,

Could someone please tell me exactly what I need to get for a boat trailer? As in, what do I need to get a boat trailer liscense plate? Do I need a title for a trailer or not??? Any info will help.

I looked at the DNR site and the BMV site but only found info on the boat not the trailer. Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Ohio does not issue titles for trailers. For a non-commercial trailer all you need is a weight slip from a certified scale. Depending on where you live you can find a scale at gravel pits, truck stops, concrete plants, etc.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If the trailor has ever had licences issued to it you will need a registration and a seriel number off the trailor. If it's home made all you'll need is a weight slip.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I just got new plates on mine yestaerday (not a transfer) and all I needed was a weigh slip.


----------

